# Garmin Edge 520 - can I Pause a ride?



## IBarrett (11 Jan 2016)

Afternoon all.

I know there is an auto pause function on my new Edge, but until I've got a few home>work routes logged in I don't want to turn it on because it will throw all my timings out.
But I was out on a ride at the weekend and was so tired I had to have 5 minutes off the bike but didn't know how to pause my ride.
I can't find anything about how to do this in the user manual either.

Can I do this or is there a trick I can use if it isn't a built in function.

Thanks for your help
IanB


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Jan 2016)

Activity profile - auto features - autopause


----------



## IBarrett (11 Jan 2016)

I don't want to activate Autopause TMHNET but thank you User I will have a play with Start/Stop and see what it says.
I didn't dare try pressing anything on Saturday in case I lost the stats as I was almost home.


----------



## Montydog (11 Jan 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Activity profile - auto features - autopause



yep got a 520...don't think start/stop does...not sure tho


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (11 Jan 2016)

Turning autopause on cant and wont do any harm


----------



## Bollo (11 Jan 2016)

Yes - I'm sure! Press the start/stop button (bottom right). The screen will show the option to Save or Discard the ride. Don't choose either of these options but just press the start/stop when you begin riding again.


----------



## Markymark (11 Jan 2016)

I ahve a Garmin Edge so assuming it's the same. Press the start/stop button. If you dont press discard or save it will just pause until you press start/stop again. You can also turn it off to save batteries if a long stop. When you switch it back on, you'll just be back at the save/discard screen. Press start/stop and you're away again.


----------



## TheJDog (11 Jan 2016)

Markymark said:


> I ahve a Garmin Edge so assuming it's the same. Press the start/stop button. If you dont press discard or save it will just pause until you press start/stop again. You can also turn it off to save batteries if a long stop. When you switch it back on, you'll just be back at the save/discard screen. Press start/stop and you're away again.



If I'm following a route I find myself pressing start a few times during the ride to make sure I'm recording it (after losing/not recording at all a ride where I thought I'd done pretty well on a few segments).


----------



## bpsmith (11 Jan 2016)

Don't forget to Start again after, if you do hit the Payse button. Done it a few times and very annoying!


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jan 2016)

And turn off the auto turn off after x minutes of inactivity too.


----------



## IBarrett (14 Jan 2016)

Thanks for the help with this guys. The more I find out about the functions of the Garmin the more I like it.
I started using LiveTracker last night and even Mrs B was impressed because she can see me on my way home. Its got to be a load of our partners minds if they can see us out there and still moving.


----------



## Bollo (14 Jan 2016)

One handy data field that I use is 'Elapsed Time', which tells you the total time since you started, _including_ any paused periods. So when you're on a wife TT ("I want you back in two hours to go shopping/drive to my parents/mow the cat") you don't get caught out if you take a comfort break. Also, it's a more honest measure of the time you've taken to ride a course.


----------



## Archeress (14 Jan 2016)

IBarrett said:


> Thanks for the help with this guys. The more I find out about the functions of the Garmin the more I like it.
> I started using LiveTracker last night and even Mrs B was impressed because she can see me on my way home. Its got to be a load of our partners minds if they can see us out there and still moving.


My fiancé bought me an edge 810 for my birthday. He does worry so he likes the live tracking. The only thing I wish is that I could give him permission to track me every time instead of authorising for each ride.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Brandane (17 Jan 2016)

IBarrett said:


> Mrs B was impressed because she can see me on my way home. Its got to be a load of our partners minds if they can see us out there and still moving.


Off topic, but come on; really, are you cycling through Syria? If I thought cycling was that dangerous, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## IBarrett (18 Jan 2016)

As most of my cycling is commuting which at the minute is in the dark, mostly in the rain and half of the 12 miles is in the city I might as well be in Syria !

On Saturday I went out on a new bike, and gave Mrs B my route in case I had issues and needed picking up, because trying to find a landmark when you're out in the country isn't all that easy. 
But I ended up meeting someone and going exactly the opposite direction but I knew if she checked she would know where I was and why I was gone so much longer than I said I would be.

Its about peace of mind.


----------



## Heather (10 Sep 2016)

I now have one of these and the pause thing is really really annoying me.

I use the data screen rather than the maps screen mostly- time/heart rate/speed etc. If I want to stop it/pause in a ride- traffic lights, huge traffic queue etc, then I hit the stop button. When I press start it goes off the data screen and onto the map screen and I. Have to flick thru the screens every time while riding, on a busy commute this is REALLY irritating. Is there a way to stop it flicking screens, wish I had never bought it


----------



## ianrauk (10 Sep 2016)

Heather said:


> I now have one of these and the pause thing is really really annoying me.
> 
> I use the data screen rather than the maps screen mostly- time/heart rate/speed etc. If I want to stop it/pause in a ride- traffic lights, huge traffic queue etc, then I hit the stop button. When I press start it goes off the data screen and onto the map screen and I. Have to flick thru the screens every time while riding, on a busy commute this is REALLY irritating. Is there a way to stop it flicking screens, wish I had never bought it




I am guessing that it has an auto stop feature you can enable.

Edit: A quick google says I am right

Using Auto Pause
You can use the Auto Pause® feature to pause the timer automatically when you stop moving or when your speed drops below a specified value. This feature is helpful if your ride includes stop lights or other places where you need to slow down or stop.
NOTE: History is not recorded while the timer is stopped or paused.
Select Menu > Settings > Activity Profiles.
Select a profile.
Select Auto Features > Auto Pause.
If necessary, select Auto Pause Mode.
Select an option:
Select When Stopped to pause the timer automatically when you stop moving.

Select Custom Speed to pause the timer automatically when your speed drops below a specified value.

If necessary, customize optional time data fields (Customizing the Data Screens).
The Time - Elapsed data field displays the entire time including paused time.


----------



## Heather (10 Sep 2016)

Yeah I know about the auto pause (thanks tho for looking!) 

I want manual pause tho, if I just want to wiggle thru a line of cars to get to the front of a queue etc, auto pause reactivates when I don't want it to- I want to choose when to start/stop. With the 05 you just pressed start/stop, which you can do here but it flicks screens and it's so annoying


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Sep 2016)

In a traffic situation like that I'd be spending my time looking forward/to peripheral, not down for a button on a garmin.

You can't manual pause. All you can do it start or stop (as is the case when auto-pause is not enabled)


----------



## Colin_P (10 Sep 2016)

I know it is more money but if you use the wheel hub mounted speed sensor and better still a cadence sensor as well, the auto pause works really well in so far as it comes out of pause as soon as it senses any movement rather than relying on the satellite position difference to wake up.

I do lots of off road stuff where I often used to loose signal and the speed sensor really helps with that also.


----------



## Tanis8472 (11 Sep 2016)

I don't get why anyone wants to pause Garmin etc. I just stopped and start if stopping for cake etc.

What is gained by pausing every time you stop at lights?


----------



## Tanis8472 (11 Sep 2016)

Sorry, badly phrased, I meant pause not start/stop as in auto pause etc.

I don't stop the timer, just pause for cake etc.


----------



## Tanis8472 (11 Sep 2016)

So to simplify, what do you gain by pausing the timer at lights etc


----------



## mark st1 (11 Sep 2016)

Colin_P said:


> I know it is more money but if you use the wheel hub mounted speed sensor and better still a cadence sensor as well, the auto pause works really well in so far as it comes out of pause as soon as it senses any movement rather than relying on the satellite position difference to wake up.
> 
> I do lots of off road stuff where I often used to loose signal and the speed sensor really helps with that also.



That's a good shout and I have one for sale right here on cc (speed sensor that is) £15 for any one that wants to improve there Garmin setup .

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/garmin-bits-cassette-and-seat-post.205391/


----------



## Tanis8472 (11 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4461207, member: 45"]Your average speed is affected every time you stop. So if you do a long ride with no lights and a long ride with lots of red lights it will mess up your stats.[/QUOTE]

Stats, hmm, 
Depends how you work them out surely! Moving average would be the same such as strava etc would show.


----------

